# Two Yamaha Rhinos and two Rangers



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

A friend is looking at 2 each and has done some good research and spoken with current owners. Friend is mechanically gifted, so should be able to handle routine maintenance, etc.. Can anyone offer some constructive thoughts (positive / negative for either SXS) that I can pass along?

Thanks.....


----------

